# Transformer enlosure clearance from walls



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

Does the NEC, job specifications, and/or manufacturer's nameplate provide clearance requirements from walls for proper ventilation of transformer enclosures?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> Does the NEC, job specifications, and/or manufacturer's nameplate provide clearance requirements from walls for proper ventilation of transformer enclosures?


The ones that ive seen say to keep 6" clearance from walls on the unit and 110.26 for the rest of the installation.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Usually it's 6 inches clearance for non-combustible wall and 12 inches for combustible.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> Does the NEC, job specifications, and/or manufacturer's nameplate provide clearance requirements from walls for proper ventilation of transformer enclosures?


yes .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ventilation must be adequate enough to dissipate the full load loss of the transformer without raising the ambient above the insulation rating.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes many nomenclatures spell this out. Refer to working space amongst equipment.


----------

